
Which Java JDK should I use? Which provide free LTS? - e4developer
https://www.e4developer.com/2019/03/30/which-java-jdk-should-i-use-which-provide-free-lts/
======
xorcist
AdoptOpenJDK seems like a solid alternative for Java 11. As long as there is a
stable tree with bug fixes they're going to provide a TCKed build, and there
seem to be people from organizations where Java is strategically important
involved.

------
heelix
We are rolling out Adopt OpenJDK 11 (and 8, for those who can't make the jump
to 9+) LTS to a few hundred thousand folks in our org. Free as in beer. Passed
the internal audits.

------
BossingAround
TL;DR: "Use Amazon Correto".

I just wish we all started to use OpenJDK, and didn't need "LTS" for Java 8.

~~~
dfrage
Or as the author mentions, Azul's Zulu, which has officially been a supported
offering a lot longer than Correto, I've used it for some time without
problems. Azul also might have a deeper and stronger talent pool for Hotspot
based JVMs, although since both are checked with the Technical Compatibility
Kit (TCK), I would guess Amazon has been maintaining their own OpenJDK for
some time.

